# "Quickie" Sierra Vista Circuit Board Kit Group Buy



## Timbo (Oct 27, 2011)

I am starting a very small *group buy *through Bear Tooth Woods (BTW).   I’m limiting the membership to 5, and the only kits included in the buy are the Sierra Vista Circuit Board series.  

First, let me address the folks who may be wondering…why such a limited buy?  The primary reason is time…or lack thereof.  Having recently completed another group buy, which was also small by past standards, I’m very aware of the time it takes to pull one of these off.  It’s my busy season…sorry, but I just don’t have the time to spare.  I’m selfishly limiting the buy to Circuit Board kits because that’s what I need, and it will be less work for me.

This group buy is focused on getting the maximum quantity discount possible for the Sierra Vista Circuit Board pen kit style.  By purchasing a total of at least 31 kits, the price will drop by 25-30% depending on the finish.   This buy is open to the first 5 respondents to this thread who can commit to purchasing a minimum of 5 kits and are willing to work with restrictions and rules that follow.  

*I need to get this order in as quickly as possible, so you must be willing to act quickly.*
I will only leave this open for signup for 1 day, or until 5 members have signed up…whichever occurs first.  Once we reach this point I will want to move as quickly as possible to get the order placed.  

In order to participate you must:

Post the number of kits you are committing to buy (5 mimimum).
Once I confirm your participation, you must complete the attached spreadsheet and email it to me (I will PM my email and paypal info once I know who the participants are).
After closing the signup, I will go forward with the buy as long as there is a commitment for 31 kits (including my order), even if we have less than 5 members signed up.
You must be willing, and committed to completing the spreadsheet and getting it back to me as quickly as possible after I confirm your participation.  _If you're one of the first five to respond, its a good idea to go ahead and complete the spreadsheet in anticipation of me asking for it._
You must be committed to posting your Paypal payment as quickly as possible after I validate your spreadsheet was completed correctly.

*PAYPAL only*....I will be placing the order by end of day Friday, October 28. Must have PayPal funded by Friday, October 28, noon *Eastern* US. If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. We are all big boys and girls here and I should not have to remind anyone to send the PP payment.  *Please don't sign up then not follow through*, not only does it knock someone else out of a chance to participate, but it lessens the chance of those who do participate of getting the best discount.


*SHIPPING:*
Will be defaulted to $10.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA).  For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.

*PAYPAL FEES:*
PayPal fees will be $.31 + 3% of product & shipping total.
Shipping and Packing Materials:
I will add a 1.5% fee for shipping and packaging materials.

*Payment* – The spreadsheet will automatically calculate your totals.  Once I have everyone’s list, I will instruct you to send your payment ASAP.  Make sure the email you provide to me is one that you check regularly.  I will not place the order until I have everyone’s payment. 

*NO Backorders.* See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded.

*Insurance:*
I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic insurance charges are below. Shipping cost is not included when calculating insurance costs.

$1.80 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.30 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.85 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.75 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.80 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.85 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.90 ................ $500.01 to $600

Sorry, but international orders will not be accommodated for this group buy.  
I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. 

I will PM you to confirm your participation, and to send further instructions.

Thank you for participating.

Tim


----------



## MarkD (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll go in for at least 5 kits.


----------



## Silverado (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Tim

Count me in for 10   ,Thanks


----------



## Timbo (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in for 10 minimum so we're almost there.


----------



## buckobernie (Oct 27, 2011)

I would take 5


----------



## Timbo (Oct 27, 2011)

We have enough commitment for kits.  Whether we get an additional 2 people or not, this buy will happen.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 27, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## PSU1980 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Group buy*

I will take 5

Thanks, Tim G.


----------



## Timbo (Oct 28, 2011)

This group buy is now *closed *to additional folks signing up.  Thank you.

Tim


----------



## Timbo (Oct 28, 2011)

The order has been placed with Bear Tooth Woods.  Doesn't if feel good to pay $15 per kit instead of $20?  I'll let you know when the kits arrive.

Thanks for everyone's quick response.

Tim


----------



## thewishman (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tim! It DOES feel good to save money.

Sorry for the hold-up.:redface:


----------



## Timbo (Oct 29, 2011)

*Update - 10/29/2011*

Ernie said the package will ship today.


----------



## rkimery (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd take at least 5 if there's room!


----------



## Timbo (Nov 4, 2011)

*Update - 11/4/2011*

As you may have suspected, the kits are here.  I'm busy getting ready for a 2-day show this weekend, so my plan is to get them in the mail early next week.  

Turned out that all orders will fit in a small FR box, so those who paid for a medium FR box will be getting a refund.  

Have a good weekend!
Tim


----------



## PSU1980 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your work, good luck with your show.

Tim g


----------



## thewishman (Nov 4, 2011)

Good luck at the show!


----------



## Timbo (Nov 8, 2011)

*Update - 11/08/2011*

All packages were mailed out today.  I will be processing shipping refunds later in the week.  

Tim


----------



## MarkD (Nov 10, 2011)

Received my pens yesterday! Thanks!


----------



## Silverado (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Tim

Received my package today. Thanks for putting this together for the group.

Regards - Tim


----------



## Timbo (Nov 11, 2011)

*update - 11/11/2011*

Shipping refunds were processed today for those who paid for a medium flatrate box.

Tim


----------



## thewishman (Nov 11, 2011)

Got mine. Thanks again, Timothy!


----------



## PSU1980 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Group buy*

Tim, received mine yesterday.  Thanks again for all your work

Tim G


----------



## buckobernie (Nov 11, 2011)

*blanks*

Got mine, thanks bernie


----------



## Timbo (Nov 22, 2011)

*update - 11/22/2011*

I'm a little late in posting this update, but it looks like everyone has received their order.   I'll probably do another one early in 2012.  Thanks for participating. 

Tim


----------

